# Is this Cage Suitable? URGENT!



## 1animalmadness1 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Hi, I am looking to buy a ferret, and I am unsure on whether or not the cage I am looking at would be suitable for keeping it outdoors. Can he / she escape through the mesh?? 

Please get back to me ASAP as this is really urgent! Thank you so much! :Hilarious








*


----------



## smudgecd (Aug 27, 2015)

Its very similar to the one i have but i built a run extension just to give them extra exercise. Have you got the dimensions?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

it looks too small to me.


----------



## 1animalmadness1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry, I don't have the dimensions. Never mind. BUT, how about the "Zoo Zone Large Cage (Blue)" one on Amazon? Maybe that one for _indoors_? Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## 1animalmadness1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is the indoor cage I was looking at. Don't worry, I'll find a run as well, or I would just walk it every day. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hagen-Zoozo...&qid=1440699183&sr=1-1&keywords=Zoo+zone+cage


----------



## 1animalmadness1 (Aug 26, 2015)

How do I post a pic of it?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

no, much too small. 
Plus i wouldn't want any plastic near ferrets who could easily chew their way out/eat it.


----------



## Rhi Vernon (Sep 13, 2015)

1animalmadness1 said:


> *Hi, I am looking to buy a ferret, and I am unsure on whether or not the cage I am looking at would be suitable for keeping it outdoors. Can he / she escape through the mesh??
> 
> Please get back to me ASAP as this is really urgent! Thank you so much! :Hilarious
> 
> ...


Yes this is totally fine we have 2 of these


----------



## Rhi Vernon (Sep 13, 2015)

Rhi Vernon said:


> Yes this is totally fine we have 2 of these


The wooden one now


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 30, 2015)

That cage should work as long as they get at least 2 hours (minimum) of time to run about the house or a run. The wood might also hold their smell. I know that my wooden floor did. : )
My ferrets eventually got a whole room to themselves, and they still were bored! Ferrets very easily get bored.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I started off in March with a hutch similar in the house. It just felt too small to me. I started letting her out into the living room during the day (not always supervised) and she ended up destroying the sofa. She now has a whole shed in the garden to herself. The floor is covered in some cheap vynal I got as an off cut from a carpet shop.


----------



## Laurenpaigexo (Sep 15, 2015)

That hutch looks perfect as a starter kit, ferrets sleep a lot in the day... (well mine does). You might want to think about getting something bigger, or maybe just extending it slightly so they have room to move around as they get bigger and in the warmer months, that's presuming that you will be getting kits?
You don't want to overwhelm them with too much space at the begging, plus the weather is getting slightly colder now so the smaller and more cosy the better really. 

My hutch is very similar, and my ferrets haven't chewed through the mesh at all. I don't think they could even if they wanted too. I'm not sure that your ferret could chew through the plastic, mine haven't. They are quite content the way they are.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

The hutch is okay for 1-2 ferrets, however they will definitely need a upgrade of a run to allow them to dance about and have there crazy time.
My main concern would be that is is very exposed for the winter months.

Ferrets are intelligent inquisitive animals that need stimulation and playtime with other ferrets (unless they are a ferret from a rescue which has been highlighted as needing a single ferret home) and their human; playtime isn't optional and something you can not do on a daily basis because your busy etc.
I would recommend that your properly ferret proof a room in your home hallways are popular place to start and let them run around indoors until you have a run.


----------

